# WoodTurners Smock or Shirt, What do you use?



## WarpWookie

Hey gang,

I'm trying to find a good smock for wood turning that will prevent wood chips from going down my shirt and also just generally coating me head to toe. I've seen some shirts or smocks for sale on amazon but none have gotten very good reviews. Can anyone tell me what they use and where to get one?

thanks,

for reference:

Amazon smock


----------



## TheDane

I have 2 AAW smocks … they do exactly what they are intended to do.

Have you looked at the smocks on Craft Supplies USA's website … cheaper than the Easy Wood Tools smock:
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/89/4554/Craft-Supplies-USA-Woodturners-Smock?term=smock&term=smock


----------



## TravisH

I tried a few things over the years and ended up coming to the conclusion does't really matter to me. They all have be putting on a garment and taking a garment off. Still brushing off my arms and shoes at the end of the day. Knocking off some stuff from my shirt not much more effort so depending on the shirt may not wear a smock/covering.

I use a light weight jacket frequently or an old shop flannel in the cooler months. They both have tight fitting cuffs and not baggy (overall not a fan of sleeves). A leather shop apron gets used the most. I had my wife alter the strap design so it sits up much higher so no issues with shavings down the shirt when teamed with my face shield.

The smocks above are mentioned frequently along with the the BSX welding shirts (if not opposed to sleeves).

https://www.weldersupply.com/P/1932/BSXFRCottonWeldingJacket


----------



## DustyM

Just a thought, but have you thought of using a barber smock? May have some lighter, less expensive alternatives.


----------



## Andybb

Love these. Nothing gets in, they keep me warm and I can put these on over my day job costume without having to go upstairs and change.


----------



## Karda

I wear an old spring jacket because it zips to the chin to keep shaving out of shirt. don't like the long sleeves but can live with it. The only difference between it and a turning smok is the long sleeves It was 5.00 at a thrift store


----------



## 9x9

I use an AAW smock.


----------



## LeeMills

I use a welders jacket .. lot of different sellers on Amazon. They are available without the stupid flames on the sleeves. Two inside pockets in front, I use the zip close for my phone and the other for calipers, or chuck key, or…
Scribe pockets on each sleeve for markers or small diamond hones.
https://www.amazon.com/BSX-Flame-Resistant-Welding-Jacket-Flames/dp/B0035XCRZA/ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1545924867&sr=1-4&keywords=welding%2Bjacket&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Turns4wood

Two things have worked for me and they came cheap that was the best part. First was a pullover polar fleece the fibers are tight so little sticks to it. The other a golf long sleeve windbreaker found at a church rummage sale


----------



## MikeUT

Nothing used to make me track more dust and debris in to the house than the lathe, which drove my wife nuts. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong, but I get tons of dust and chips on my legs too so a smock would only solve half of the problem. I keep a giant pair of Christmas pajama pants I keep in the garage. I also use a white lab coat w/ sleeves that are a few inches short of my wrists. The lab coat has snaps so I don't have to pull anything over my head.


----------



## PCDub

Slip a loose button-up shirt on backward (without buttoning it)-works like a smock and you probably already have a work shirt around that is just waiting to help you out!


----------



## Knockonit

i put this on my xmas list, and it appears i did well, one of my many daughters picked me up the rockler made unit, fits nicely, and keeps the leftovers from getting down thru the neck, hate pulling my drawers off and having dust fall on the bed room floor, lol. happened more than once.

best of luck to all at the New Year
Rj in az


----------



## bigJohninvegas

I am using the craft supplies light weight smock
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/89/2275/Craft-Supplies-USA-Lightweight-Woodturners-Smock
And I have used a barber smock. It worked just as well, and was cheaper.
If I wear out the craft supplies smock I will most likely pick up another barbers smock.


----------



## AtlanticBryan

I've got the smock that Lee Valley sells. I'm very satisfied with it … not too hot, keeps out the shavings and sawdust, easy to put on and take off.


----------



## mpax356

I did a video on this a while back. I like the AAW smocks except when I want a long sleeve smock and use an ACU jacket.


----------



## Walrusbill

I got a turners apron at rockler, it is made of denim and has a Velcro neck which is removable. Solved the problem of tracking "Man Glitter" all through the house. $29.00.


----------



## DaveHuber

I bought a US Army Combat Shirt on EBay. Was about $12 delivered. Super comfy. LOTS of pockets and has Velcro neck and sleeve closures that keep chips/dust from getting in.

I got a local deal on a "Shop Coat" made by Dickies, I think. Also very comfy, but does not have the neck/sleeve closures. I wear it when I'm doing something messy like finishing or grinding.


----------



## Rink

I got this. I love it because I can snap it on and off in seconds and it adds almost no weight. It does get dirty quickly, though. It also has no sleeve closures, but I haven't found that to be a problem.


----------



## Brawler

I use an old Lab Coat, it works great spaps in front and covers me to my knees.


----------



## Lazyman

Rockler sells a leather turning apron that I've been thinking about but was a little worried it might be too heavy and warm during the summer. Their denim one mentioned above is on sale right now for $22.49. I like the idea of the longer apron to help keep the dust of the pants too.

Welder's jacket was another idea I have considered.


----------



## moke

Amazon…baseball batting warm up pull over…works great, lightweight, 3/4 sleeves, almost exactly like a turning smock…half the price.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Long sleeved Tee shirt and a painters mask. Sew the mask along the neck of the Tee shirt, and when done, no wood chips will ever get into your shirt. It keeps wood chips out of your hair if you have any, and the long sleeves keeps wood dust from building up on the inside bend of your elbows in the summer. When you take it off, you are as clean as when you put it on. 
Below is a picture from a video. I wasn't modeling it in the picture, so it's not a good representation. 








This picture depicts a flying object I created. It's between the headstock and the tool rests you see on the wall. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## RobHannon

I tend to wear whatever I have on, but I do know some turners who swear by cheap polyester windbreakers. Everything just falls off them. Just make sure they sleeves are not too long and loose to be a safety issue.


----------



## mike02719

My choice is also a smock with snaps. Nothing will keep all of it out. If you have an industrial clothing rental/laun dry close by, ask if you can buy some that they can't rent. It may say Jose on the pocket, but you can live with that if your name is Jose. These things go for cheap.


----------



## Bostonwoodturning

Some good smocks are…
AAW
Craft supplies 
Timberbits
Easy wood tools


----------



## gwilki

+1 on the Lee Valley smock. It has big pockets in the back for pencils and stuff, too.


----------

